# OS/2 time change



## ATeamM (Feb 28, 2007)

Anybody know of a Day light saving time fix for and IBM with OS/2 on it. I normally wouldn't care but we have a PC using it that runs our v-mail for where I work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try starting here: http://news.ecomstation.com/article.php?id=10469&group=ecomstation.support.networking


----------

